# Hello, First post. Looking for some input



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a 2013 silverado 2500hd 6.0
Im going to be getting a plow in the off season. I have my mind made up on a fisher extreme v 8.5 in steel.
Im going to be adding timbrens for the front, 500lbs in the bed. Im not sure what to do with the charging system. as of now I have 125a alt and the stock 660cca battery. Im going to upgrade the wires to either 0ga or 1/0ga for the grounds and positive battery cables. so now my questions are should I do a high amp alt or a dual alt setup? should I also run dual batteries? I would think the higher output of the alt would be better than the batteries.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

I forgot to say the reason I ask about what to do with the charging system is my friend has a similar setup and his head lights dim and you can hear the pump bog from lack of voltage.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

The headlights are going to dim unless you setup an isolated system with a battery and alt just hooked to the plow. I have a '15 2500hd with the plow prep and the lights dim on my 8.5 xv2. The bigger alt only helps the battery recover quicker.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

JoeG3;1945850 said:


> The headlights are going to dim unless you setup an isolated system with a battery and alt just hooked to the plow. I have a '15 2500hd with the plow prep and the lights dim on my 8.5 xv2. The bigger alt only helps the battery recover quicker.


So have the 160amp alt. Fisher says that the motor draws 160-180 amps. I don't care about the head lights dimming, but that means that the plow is getting low voltage and that's what kills the motors over time.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah mine has a 220 alt and it still dims slightly but I wouldn't want to run mine with a 160.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok so I'll probably end up going with a larger alt. There is a shop near me that will rebuild them. I'll see if they can beef it up. 
Side note. How do you like the plow? Good match for the truck? This is the first time I'll be plowing in a gas truck. Hoping the 8.5 is not to much for it.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

8.5 is perfect. I have the xv2 which is a little heavier than the original xv but the 2500 handles it nicely without modifying the truck just adding a little ballast. I love the look of the stainless on my truck.

The 7.5 when in V is actually about 4" narrower than the truck. Mine is gas as well and I haven't had any issues I have had to run 4low a few times during the blizzard but mostly just 4high.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFoecu


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

thats a sweet setup! I have a 4800lb front end thats why i didnt want to go with the bigger plow. do you happen to know which springs you have?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Not sure about the springs themselves but the front end is rated for 5200 lbs


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

yea so its 400lbs more than mine. I was going to add front timbrens. I hope that will help with sag while driving.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Headlights are gunna dim, low voltage is gunna happen.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

You will probably have to crank the torsion bars up couple turns the front ends aren't set for that extra plow weight timbrens will help to


----------

